

Smart Parking Systems Steer Drivers to Open Parking Spaces - japaget
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/news/smart-parking-systems-steer-drivers-to-open-spaces?click=pm_latest

======
metageek
> _In Washington, D.C., 15 to 20 percent of congestion downtown is the result
> of "people circling the block looking for a parking space," says DDT acting
> associate director Soumya Dey._

Or, to put it another way, if you have to drive in downtown DC, you'll spend
15-20% of your time there looking for parking.

